

AOL's Master Plan (Leaked Slidedeck) - Smerity
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-aol-way#-2

======
Smerity
This came out a little while ago but I saw no link to it from Hacker News and
the only mention I can find is from a comment[1]. I'm surprised at how well
thought out this strategy is and I think it's valuable reading for anyone in a
business even remotely similar to AOL's - if you threw on financial
projections and a hockey stick it'd be a traditional startup pitch.

AOL's strategy deck hits all the right points for a scalable content business
- they cover targeting the content, how the articles should be written, where
the traffic should come from and what metrics should be used to measure
article success.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2188039>

